# RR: 39. Schumann: Fantasie in C major, op. 17



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Richter	(1961)










2.	Pollini	(1973)










3.	Moiseiwitsch	(1953)










4.	Richter	(1959)










5.	Horowitz	(1965)










6.	Freire	(1984)










7.	Argerich	(1976)










8.	Fiorentino	(1996)










9.	Arrau	(1959)










10.	Gieseking	(1947)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Richter	(1961)
2.	Pollini	(1973)
3.	Moiseiwitsch	(1953)
4.	Richter	(1959)
5.	Horowitz	(1965)
6.	Freire	(1984)
7.	Argerich	(1976)
8.	Fiorentino	(1996)
9.	Arrau	(1959)
10.	Gieseking	(1947)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

